# Troll Science



## arnie

Post your troll science here:

I'll start:










Airplane on a treadmill.

The treadmill moves backward at the exact same rate that the airplane moves forward. Will it take off?

----

New method of transportation:










---

How to get infinite chocolate: 









---

You can try this at home:


----------



## MrKappa

AHHHH! You are driving me insane!

There isn't enough lift to get the plane airborne. The hammers center of balance makes sense.

That chocolate though. WTF is going on!?!?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## ThatGuy11200

MrKappa said:


> AHHHH! You are driving me insane!
> 
> *There isn't enough lift to get the plane airborne.* The hammers center of balance makes sense.
> 
> That chocolate though. WTF is going on!?!?


It's the propellers that produce the forward momentum for the plane, not the wheels. So the plane would just accelarate independantly of the treadmill.


----------



## derpresion

i want to try infinite chocolate at home O.O


----------



## Brian The Social Retard

*This is going to change the world!!!*

Has anyone heard about a rumor of a ban on Dihydrogen Monoxide? This is a VERY dangerous chemical. Sadly, this chemical is highly abudent, all around us, and has been implicated in many deaths, directly or indirectly. Please send letters to your local congressman demanding a ban on DiHydrogen Monoxide!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

derpresion said:


>


I love that one


----------



## Steinerz




----------



## Curmudgeon64

Thank you! This is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## arnie

SteinerOfThule said:


>


My mind is now stuck in an infinite loop.


----------



## arnie

2 + 2 = 5

Proof:
Assume that x equals a mass of 2.4 grams and y equals a mass of 2.4 grams. T equals the total mass.

x+y=t
2.4+2.4=4.8

However the scale measuring x and y is only accurate to one gram so we can only show one significant figure:

2+2=5


----------



## arnie

Proof that 0.999999999 repeating = 1


----------



## Qolselanu

MrKappa said:


> AHHHH! You are driving me insane!
> 
> There isn't enough lift to get the plane airborne. The hammers center of balance makes sense.
> 
> That chocolate though. WTF is going on!?!?


For the chocolate, I remember reading that the line cut through isn't actually straight and so they could't be re-aligned perfectly with some left over.


----------



## zareba




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Brian The Social Retard said:


> Has anyone heard about a rumor of a ban on Dihydrogen Monoxide? This is a VERY dangerous chemical. Sadly, this chemical is highly abudent, all around us, and has been implicated in many deaths, directly or indirectly. Please send letters to your local congressman demanding a ban on DiHydrogen Monoxide!


I think every chemistry teacher in history has tried this joke.

Btw, I used to live in Menifee and I still live pretty close. Like.... rapey distance close.


----------



## arnie




----------



## MrKappa

http://www.nytimes.com/1997/05/29/us/tiny-comets-may-have-huge-impact.html



> *Tiny Comets May Have Huge Impact*
> 
> Thousands of dirty snowballs from outer space are bombarding Earth's atmosphere every day, adding water to Earth's air and seas, scientists reported yesterday. Over billions of years of planetary history, they said, the torrent of extraterrestrial slush might have played a crucial role in filling the oceans and nurturing life on the planet.
> 
> The newly discovered snowballs are small, cometlike objects about 40 feet in diameter, or the size of a small house. Unlike large comets like Halley or Hale-Bopp, whose icy core is estimated to be 25 miles wide, the small comets are very hard to see. Until now, astronomers could do little more than speculate about them.
> 
> *New data suggest, however, that they are very real and are hitting the outer regions of Earth at the extraordinary rate of 5 to 30 per minute, or up to about 43,000 a day, instantly elevating them to candidacy as prime shapers of the planet and perhaps of the solar system.
> *
> The discovery of the new class of cometary objects was made by the Polar spacecraft launched by the National Aeronautics and Space Administration in February 1996. The findings were reported yesterday at the spring meeting of the American Geophysical Union, which is being held in Baltimore.


http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/1997/ast09dec97_2/



> After a close analysis of one hour of data supplied by Frank, Parks says he and his collaborators are certain that Frank has been looking at "instrument noise." It is very similar, says Parks, "to the static you hear on your hi-fi."


----------



## beli mawr

Brian The Social Retard said:


> Has anyone heard about a rumor of a ban on Dihydrogen Monoxide? This is a VERY dangerous chemical. Sadly, this chemical is highly abudent, all around us, and has been implicated in many deaths, directly or indirectly. Please send letters to your local congressman demanding a ban on DiHydrogen Monoxide!


Sadly some congressmen *have* been persuaded to try ands do exactly that.


----------



## _AJ_

Brian The Social Retard said:


> Has anyone heard about a rumor of a ban on Dihydrogen Monoxide? This is a VERY dangerous chemical. Sadly, this chemical is highly abudent, all around us, and has been implicated in many deaths, directly or indirectly. Please send letters to your local congressman demanding a ban on DiHydrogen Monoxide!


surprisingly, companies put this is all of our store bought drinks! dont they know how many deaths Dihydrogen Monoxide causes every year! its outrageous! too much ingestion will cause suffocation from lung failure, its proven science. Studies also show that the blood of every convicted killer shows high traces of this substance. thats right, 100% of them ingested Dihydrogen Monoxide previous to commiting murder! the statistics dont lie, this stuff needs to be banned


----------



## Sacrieur

arnie said:


> Proof that 0.999999999 repeating = 1


It does equal 1. That's not trollish, it's legit.


----------



## arnie

Machine with Concrete is a gear train consisting of twelve pairs of worms and gears, each of which reduces the rotational velocity of the system by 1/50. The input shaft is constantly driven at 200 rpm, and the output shaft thus turns at (1/50)^12 of that speed, at which rate, Ganson writes, "it will take well over two trillion years before the final gear makes but one turn."






IDK why this machine needs 12 gears though. With only 9, the final gear will only turn 2/1000 of a degree in 100 years. Seems like that would be good enough. (The motor would burn out before the concrete cracks)

200*60*24*365.24*10*(1/50)**9


----------



## arnie

Sacrieur said:


> It does equal 1. That's not trollish, it's legit.


This thread contains a mixture of fact and fiction. It is left as an exercise to the reader to determine which is which. :troll


----------



## arnie

Penguins can fly!


----------



## beli mawr

Sacrieur said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnie*
> _Proof that 0.999999999 repeating = 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> It does equal 1. That's not trollish, it's legit.


It's been a while since I took algebra, but I seem to remember that what's done to one side of the equation must be done to both. You don't subtract _x_ (or add, divide or multiply) from one side and _0.999..._ from the other.You subtract (or add, divide or multiply) _x_ or _0.999..._ from both sides. It's not legit.


----------



## arnie

beli mawr said:


> It's been a while since I took algebra, but I seem to remember that what's done to one side of the equation must be done to both. You don't subtract _x_ (or add, divide or multiply) from one side and _0.999..._ from the other*.You subtract (or add, divide or multiply) x or 0.999... from both sides. It's not legit.*


The first line states that x equals 0.999... therefore you can subtract x or subtract 0.999... and it's the same thing.


----------



## beli mawr

arnie said:


> The first line states that x equals 0.999... therefore you can subtract x or subtract 0.999... and it's the same thing.


Oops, missed that part, yep. And how the heck did I do that, :/ First line too... ok... I'm ok, promise 

I actually had to look this one up too, a bit interesting... best page I found http://qntm.org/pointnine


----------



## slider

this thread is awesome


----------



## MrKappa




----------



## arnie

^^ That's a clever one.


----------



## Ape in space

MrKappa said:


>


I've seen this problem before in a book and I came up with one solution, but there were no answers given so I couldn't verify it. But anyway, my solution was that you turn on the first switch, wait a while, then turn it off and then turn on the second switch. Then you go to the other room to see which bulb is on, so you know that that bulb is controlled by the second switch. Then you feel the other bulbs and see which one is hot, so then you know that that bulb is controlled by the first switch. And of course the remaining bulb is then controlled by the third switch.


----------

